
What I Expected from YC and What I Got - Harj
http://mealticket.wordpress.com/2007/04/15/what-i-expected-from-yc-and-what-i-got/
======
pg
Harj is totally wrong that we work hard to pitch YC startups to investors.
They're so great they sell themselves! They fly off the shelves! So if you're
interested in investing in one, better act fast...

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Hmmm... Didn't you say something about a Web 2.0 bubble?

------
supahfly_remix
I like this part:

"Co-Founder: Within a few weeks of being out in SV we were introduced to the
guys behind, YouOS. As fate would have it, one of the founders (Srini) was
actually living in the building next to us and we started having informal
hacking lessons where heÂd teach us how to hack... Once the three months were
up he rejoined the YouOs guys to work on their new product, Project Wedding."

The synergies and group dynamics provided by Ycombinator is amazing. Best of
luck to you.

~~~
create_account
Then why do they dislike single founders?

------
whacked_new
Great read, thanks for sharing it. I'm really surprised that your original
team weren't hackers. I'm curious about Patrick -- was he independently
accepted to YC, and you guys just happened to have matching projects so you
naturally ended up working together?

~~~
Harj
essentially yes.

------
danielha
Enjoyable read, Harj. When are you guys heading back to SF? I'm sure you're
itching to get back to the big pond. :)

------
jayliew
Harj, this is inspirational. Thanks for sharing. I'll be keeping an eye on
your company. All the best!

------
jayliew
Harj, this is inspirational. Thanks for sharing. I'll be keeping an eye on
your company :)

------
JohnN
Good post, only makes me think that the UK (my homeland) has a long way to go
:(

